# Vandy Vape Berserker RTA mini 22mm



## Mahir (16/1/18)

In title, preferably Cape Town


----------



## DamienK (17/1/18)

Hey. I know Juicy Joes (@ShaneW @MarkK) and Maximum Vape have stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/1/18)

Thanks @DamienK 

Yes @Mahir We have the berserker in Black or Silver for R500

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=authentic-vandy-vape-berserker-mtl-rta

We have 2 stores - Kenridge (Durbanville) and Table View

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (17/1/18)

Awesome! Thanks for the response guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (19/1/18)

Hey guys, checked the site, I'm looking for the 22mm version aka Berserker mini.


----------



## ShaneW (22/1/18)

Mahir said:


> Hey guys, checked the site, I'm looking for the 22mm version aka Berserker mini.



Aah Apologies, I missed the 22mm in the title. Sorry we only have the 24mm


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

@Mahir ...

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-berserker-mini-22mm-rta-vandyvape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (24/1/18)

Stosta said:


> @Mahir ...
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-berserker-mini-22mm-rta-vandyvape



Thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

